# Handschuhe für schmale Hände mit langen Fingern



## FFreak (12. Oktober 2016)

Welche Hersteller schneidern Handschuhe für schmale Hände mit langen Fingern? 

Oder gibt es einzelne Modelle die auf diese Anforderungen passen? Im Idealfall ein paar für den Einsatz bis/um 0°C. 

Ich freue mich über Tips! :-D


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Oktober 2016)

evt solltest du mal die Maße deiner Hand/Fingerlänge angeben ,falls einer ähnliche Probleme hatte ...Handschuhe fallen ja leider etwas unterschiedlich aus ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe auch sehr lange Finger, vor allem der Daumen stieß meistens vorne an. Mir passen Roeckl am besten. Sind aber relativ schnell durchgescheuert... Hab welche die sehen aus wie n Flickenteppich, gut wenn man ne Frau hat die mit Nadel und Faden umgehen kann...


----------



## vitaminc (14. Oktober 2016)

Hab grad heute neue Handschuhe bekommen, und zwar Norrona Fjora Flex1. Schon in der Größentabelle ist mir aufgefallen dass die Handschuhe eher für schmale Hände mit langen Fingern sind, und genau so ist es. Ich hab bei den Fingern noch etwas Luft, und zwecks Breite bin ich am Anschlag  - Verarbeitung ist ein Traum, besser als alles was ich bisher hatte. Ich denke mir werden die für bis zu 5 Grad locker reichen, ob es auch bei 0 Grad noch geht, keine Ahnung. Evtl. die Fjora Flex2 kaufen, die sollen wärmer sein.


----------



## Kriesel (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe die Hirzl Grippp Tour. Die passen bei meinen sehr langen Fingern sehr gut und tragen sich fantastisch.
Die Norrøna muss ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## Ronz (17. Oktober 2016)

FFreak schrieb:


> Welche Hersteller schneidern Handschuhe für schmale Hände mit langen Fingern?
> 
> Oder gibt es einzelne Modelle die auf diese Anforderungen passen? Im Idealfall ein paar für den Einsatz bis/um 0°C.
> 
> Ich freue mich über Tips! :-D



Habe auch eher lange und dünne Finger und vorallem einen langen Daumen. ^^
Musste sonst auch Kompromisse machen, den Handschuh Nummer größer, dass die Finger ganz reinpassen und ich nicht so eine mega Schwimmhaut zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger habe.
Probiere immer mal wieder Handschuhe aller MTB- relevanten Marken aus. Kann ich auch gründsätzlich jedem nur empfehlen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass auch nicht jede Charge zu 100% gleich ausfällt.
Bin doch wieder erwarten vor Kurzem bei Fox (Pawtector) gelandet:

http://www.hibike.de/fox-pawtector-...8e722718c08480bba6619c868d56e2cf#var_91796849

Passt besser als jeder andere, den ich bisher probiert habe. Ob der noch bei  +- 0 Grad C. Spass macht, weiß ich nicht. Ich glaub', da muss man eher etwas die Zähne zusammenbeißen...  ^^


----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2016)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hirzl Grippp Tour. Die passen bei meinen sehr langen Fingern sehr gut und tragen sich fantastisch.
> Die Norrøna muss ich mir mal anschauen



Von den Hirzl liest man leider nicht nur Positives, sollen wohl nicht so haltbar sein.
Ich hab jetzt paar Mal die Norröna dabei gehabt, tolle Handschuhe, erstklassig verarbeitet und bei Temperaturen von 8-15 Grad war es optimal.
Wenn es kälter ist ziehe ich einfach Unterziehhandschuhe an, z.B. https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001RCKSB6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 oder direkt Winderhandschuhe alla Röckl


----------



## Sven12345 (8. November 2016)

Mein Tipp wäre noch Specialized.
Die Hanschuhe sind zwar nicht mega schmal geschnitten,
aber ich finde die Ausarbeitung der Finger ist super ergonomisch
und für lange Finger gut passend.
(und es gibt sie in meiner Größe, brauche leider XXL)


----------



## joe_x7 (13. November 2016)

Bei Sommerhandschuhen bin ich fündig geworden. Mit einem Handumfang von 21,5 cm, einer Handlänge von 19,5 cm und Länge des Mittelfingers von 9cm habe ich nach Handumfang typischerweise Handschuhgröße 8 bis 9. Dann sind die Finger aber zu lang und die Handschuhe passen nicht. 

Bei Giro habe ich den DND in Größe L gefunden. Der ist im Handumfang sehr eng, passt aber in der Länge.
Bei POC passt der Index Air Adjustable in Größe L. 

Die Angaben bei Giro zur Handlänge passen gut. Warum geben die Hersteller nicht alle drei Größen an? Umfang, Handlänge und MIttlefingerlänge? Jeder macht da sein Ding. Mit den drei Angaben kann man wenigstens die richtige Länge finden.


----------

